

Human body hackathon - powered by the Human API project - andreipop
http://humanapi.me

======
stevenc22
Wow the Human API looks very useful and quite promising; I can think of
several applications that will greatly benefit from this.

I'll definitely be keeping my eye on this.

------
petermelias
would be perfect for aggregating data from Fitbit, pebble and other wearable
devices

------
endergen
Who's behind the Human API? Run Keeper peeps or someone else?

------
presty
San Fransisco :|

